# SMF Fantasy Football League? Anyone interested?



## artisanbeard (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm not sure about you guys, but I enjoy nothing more than to relax on Sundays after church, smoking some grub, and watching football. I really enjoy the fun of doing fantasy football.

I though it might be fun to get a handful of us like-minded guys to create a Fantasy football league.

I would be happy to set it up. I will create it on the ESPN fantasy football site (because that is what my other leagues are on). If you are interested in joining the SMF Fantasy Football League, send me a message with your name and email address I will will send you an invite! Hurry though, because we only got a few weeks before the season starts!

Hopefully we can get enough interest to start it up. Thanks!

-Kyle (ArtisanBeard)


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok, we've got 2 teams so far! I'd like to get 8 more.

I didn't state this earlier, but this IS a free league...it will cost you nothing to join. 

Any questions, let me know!

-Kyle


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 14, 2012)

We're up to 3 teams! 7 spots left!

BTW, we are doing standard scoring...nothing funky, just fun!


----------



## dewetha (Aug 14, 2012)

i'm ready to go! I love the football season. been playing for about 6 years. win some, lose some. it's all good fun!


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 14, 2012)

It is all good fun! This will be my 4th year playing - also winning some, losing some. I just thought with you guys, we could talk about our Q while having some friendly competition. Win-win!


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 15, 2012)

Still need some more teams, so here is a little "bump".


----------



## james bradley (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm in for fantasy football

Jim Bradley

[email protected]


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 15, 2012)

James Bradley said:


> I'm in for fantasy football
> 
> Jim Bradley
> 
> [email protected]


Invite sent! Welcome!


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 15, 2012)

I am interested in joining the league if spots are still open.

Kyle Lewis

[email protected]


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 15, 2012)

Big Lew BBQ said:


> I am interested in joining the league if spots are still open.
> 
> Kyle Lewis
> 
> [email protected]


Great! Invite sent! We are 5 teams strong so far!


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 15, 2012)

Come on people join the league its fun and good people!!!

Thanks for the invite Kyle!!! Looking forward to this season.

Big Lew BBQ


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 15, 2012)

Big Lew BBQ said:


> Come on people join the league its fun and good people!!!
> 
> Thanks for the invite Kyle!!! Looking forward to this season.
> 
> Big Lew BBQ


You are more than welcome! I'm looking forward to it also!


----------



## barflyngrill (Aug 15, 2012)

Please count me in if you still have a slot. Did 4 leagues last year and won 2 of them. Im always up for a challenge! :-) 

[email protected]

Cheers!


----------



## oneeyedblueberry (Aug 15, 2012)

sent you a PM [email protected]

Holler if there are still openings...


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 15, 2012)

Just sent both of y'all an invite! We're up to 7 teams...I like to have a minimum of 8 teams and a max of 12, so we are looking good so far!


----------



## brewandsmoke (Aug 15, 2012)

When would you do the draft?


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 15, 2012)

BrewAndSmoke said:


> When would you do the draft?


I have the draft set for Saturday, August 25th @ 7:00 EST. It is a "snake draft".


----------



## brewandsmoke (Aug 15, 2012)

Im in [email protected]


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 15, 2012)

BrewAndSmoke said:


> Im in [email protected]


Great! Invite sent your way! Welcome.


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 15, 2012)

We still have up to 4 more spots available...if interested, hit me up!


----------



## nivekd (Aug 15, 2012)

Can't  wait...this is gonna be fun...play every season...addicting!


----------



## miamirick (Aug 15, 2012)

sign me up    i'll take a spot   i'm already in one    is this one through
ESPN?


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe this will motivate someone......If we get four more teams in the League, that's just four wins on my record!!!

Big Lew BBQ


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 15, 2012)

miamirick said:


> sign me up    i'll take a spot   i'm already in one    is this one through
> ESPN?


Yeah, it's through ESPN. PM me your email, and I'll send an invite your way!


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 15, 2012)

Big Lew BBQ said:


> Maybe this will motivate someone......If we get four more teams in the League, that's just four wins on my record!!!
> 
> Big Lew BBQ


OH! The smack talk begins!! I like it, but I hope you got your spoon ready...cause you will be tasting defeat by the Porkbelly Predators!


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 15, 2012)

3 spots left...they're going fast! I'll try to make a thread or something that we can post the standings on here every week.


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 16, 2012)

We now have 10 teams! There is room for 2 more.


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 16, 2012)

Still 2 spots...who wants 'em?


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 19, 2012)

The draft is this Saturday. I'll give till Friday to see if we can fill the last 2 spots...otherwise we will play with 10 teams!

Teams so far: Fantasy Football Team name (and SMF name)

Porkbelly Predators        (ArtisanBeard)

Smokin' Butts                (NivekD)

Chicago Average Joe's   (dewetha)

WNY Gamblers              (James Bradley)

Team Big Lew BBQ        (Big Lew BBQ)

Team 1EyedBlueberry    (OneEyedBlueberry)

Smokin' Steelers            (barflyngrill)

Beer Commander           (BrewAndSmoke)

miami rick                      (miamirick)

Team Frye                     (JimF)

Looking forward to a great season!


----------



## jimf (Aug 22, 2012)

How set in stone is the 7pm draft time?   I may have to autopick :(


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 22, 2012)

JimF said:


> How set in stone is the 7pm draft time?   I may have to autopick :(


I'm not against moving it, but we probably should keep the set time for the others who might have worked their schedule around it. I had my schedule change on the construction of my house, and now the only day my buddy who is doing my flooring with me can help is on Saturday...so I will also be scrambling to get home in time for the draft. I'm setting up my auto-draft just incase. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






What's your excuse, you gotta hot date? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-Kyle


----------



## jimf (Aug 22, 2012)

I agree that moving it would probably be a bad idea.  but I threw it out there.  My excuse is my wife wants to get a baby sister and go out for dinner and DRINKS.  Like you, I will set up autodraft just in case I don't get home.  I just hate auto drafting


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 22, 2012)

I can't stand auto drafting either...I like tweaking my "strategy" (or lack thereof) as I go.


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 22, 2012)

We just got out 11th team...we just need 1 more team. Just 1 more!


----------



## nivekd (Aug 22, 2012)

Never played in a 12 team league...this should be interesting.


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah, I did a 12 team league last year, and it was a little more tough, but not too bad. I am in a 20 team league this year, and I am kinda scared of how bad everyones team will be...personally I think 12 is the largest a league should be, it just gets too shallow if it's any larger.

We need to get 1 more team, so there isn't a problem with the schedule (1 team on bye each week). If you guys know anyone on the forums that might be interested let me know.

-Kyle


----------



## miamirick (Aug 22, 2012)

you guys keep autdrafting, maybe it will give you three kickers!    it's ok with me    i'll be able to pick out those sleepers more easily,   heck you might as well just concede already!













football 1.jpg



__ miamirick
__ Aug 22, 2012


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh, I'm gonna me scrambling to get home in time for the draft...but in the event I'm late, I wanna have a little bit of a say in what I get. You better believe I'm limiting my auto draft to 1 kicker in the last round, lol!


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm just giving this another "bump"...we need just 1 more team! Draft is Saturday.


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 30, 2012)

I can't wait for the season to start! Here is how ESPN graded our teams' drafts...I personally think I did better than a B-, but whatever. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Draft Report Card.jpg



__ artisanbeard
__ Aug 30, 2012


----------



## jimf (Aug 31, 2012)

I dont think i had a A- draft.  I'd give myself a C- just because I drafted Adrian Peterson with my second pick.  I forgot he was coming off an injury.


----------



## dewetha (Aug 31, 2012)

C-

I didn't call my team average Joe's for nothing!!


----------



## nivekd (Aug 31, 2012)

C+...WTF...I'm gonna dominate!!


----------



## brewandsmoke (Feb 9, 2013)

Well since the season is officially over I think I did pretty well considering I had to auto draft!


----------



## hova1914 (Feb 23, 2013)

I want to put my bid in for next season! I love fantasy football!


----------



## hova1914 (Feb 23, 2013)

btw, who won? Can you post a screenshot of the league record board?


----------



## jimf (Feb 26, 2013)

Screen shot taken from my phone












image.jpg



__ jimf
__ Feb 26, 2013


----------

